# Baby Black Mollies



## 1stfishies

Hello, this isn't very important but Im just posting to say that my Black Molly had babies! Most of you proabably couldn't care less, but I want to hear some of your stories too. Keep on posting. I counted 27


----------



## Giddy012

My Gold Dust Molly had her babies yesterday!!!! My first fry!!! How much are they supposed to be fed? I have baby Brine Shrimp, and super crushed up flakes. But I don't know how much to feed and how often. But in any case they look good and are swiming around in the breeder net today.


----------



## Buggy

Feed a tiny pinch 3-4 times a day, and be careful not to overfeed. No more then they will eat in a few minutes time. Being in a breeding net any excess food will foul their water. They should be big enough to let out in about 2 weeks or when they are big enough that the biggest fish in the tank can't get them in their mouth. If you have plenty of hiding places (plants, decor..) most...if not all... of them should do fine. Mark the date and watch momma. She should be dropping you some more in 28-30 days! Congrats to you both and good luck.


----------



## 1stfishies

My Fry are coming along very well, my Molly wasn't in the net breeder when she had them so I had to catch them manually There is still one left, but hes hiding my conch so I can't get him. (Sneaky little guy). His fault if he gets eaten. Congrats on your Babies Giddy!


----------



## 1stfishies

I finally caught the last one :lol: Phew.


----------



## MollyFry

Congrats on the new fry.
I have had lots of fry over the last 5 months. I have dalmation, black, cremecicle, silver, and gold dust. i have a 38G with momma and dads, a 10G for the smallest fry and a 30G for the ones im gonna trade at the lfs. you might want to start thinking about what you want to do with all the little ones as they will keep coming and you will eventually run out of room for them all  

Good luck


----------



## eskimofever

i got a few black ones too, there are only 2 left out of 4 or 5 because i couldn't catch them all in time.

can someone help me out? one of them is dying. it has been sluggish for about 2 weeks, and in the past week it has been basically just lying on the bottom of its breeding trap almost sideways. it's still alive and it tries to eat when food sinks to the bottom. the other mollie is just fine and so are all the other fish. the tank has no fungus but i put the preventative fungicide in when the mollie started to look bad.

anyone have ideas?


----------



## oliesminis

dunno an answer to that. also a usefull tip when feed babys.

get a toothpick. and dip it in the tank water to about 1cm. wipe of surface water so it is just damp then put it in the food. dab this at the top of the tank/net and the fish will come to it. this way is a good way to judge the amount of food you give


----------



## eskimofever

thanks for the tip.

sick baby died yesterday. 
one left. approx. 2cm in length. when should i put him in with the others? i have dwarf gouramis.

cheers


----------



## oliesminis

if he is in a tank or net and thriving then i wouldnt move him as it can put stress on younger fish which is not a good thing. i no this from a bad experience


----------



## and989

i dont know what to do my baby black mollys are dieing this would be the 2nd day i had them and only 7 left what sould i do


----------



## Kimberly

and989 said:


> i dont know what to do my baby black mollys are dieing this would be the 2nd day i had them and only 7 left what sould i do


First, probably not a good thing to post you question on a thread that is almost 5 years old.

Second: What i did for my fry, mollies and swordtails, fed them four times a day with two different kinds of food; very crushed/ground up fish flakes and hard boiled egg yolk with a little bit of water mixed in. They loved the stuff! I also keep the temp just below 80 degrees. Make sure their isnt to much water current or this can stress them out.

Sometimes fry will die. Can do with their water quality, food, genetics, and ect. It really depends. Just do the best you can.


----------

